# smbiod?

## HomerSimpson

Openoffice-ximian took nearly twice as long to compile as normal and bzflag was running real choppy. When I ran top I noticed smbiod was taking 98% of the proc. I killed it and bzflag started running much better. So what is it exactly?

I googled and it found it has something to do with samba.

How do I get it back and why does it take so much of the proc?

Thx

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## HomerSimpson

anyone?

----------

## knopper

It's a kernel proces which takes care of samba related input/output.

----------

## HomerSimpson

Any idea why it would consume 98% of the proc?

What is broken now that I have killed it?

Is there any way, other than reboot, to restart the process?

Thx

----------

## knopper

 *HomerSimpson wrote:*   

> Any idea why it would consume 98% of the proc?

 

No idea, unless you were heavily copying to and from your shares.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What is broken now that I have killed it?
> 
> 

 

You probably can't use your samba shares anymore, I'm not sure about this anyway. Maybe the kernel creates the proces again when you try to access a share.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Is there any way, other than reboot, to restart the process?
> 
> 

 

Unmount and then mount your shares again?

----------

## HomerSimpson

Ahhh. Yes.

Thx

I can still mount my samba shares but when I do I noticed that [smbiod] is running again. When I unmount the share it is gone. Interesting. I wasn't intentionally using the mount when I had the 98% usage but maybe something behind the scenes was. hmmm.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## knopper

Yeah, it's pretty weird that the proces takes 98% cpu time when it isn't supposed to do anything. Do you have any Gentoo related things mounted smbfs? Like the distfiles dir or something?

----------

## HomerSimpson

No. I have a Windows computer and another Gentoo computer. I think it was the mount on the other Gentoo computer because during the time I had the smbiod problem above I couldn't get a listing of my /mnt directory. When I did an strace ls -l I saw that it was stuck at the mount for my other Gentoo comp. I then umount -l that directory and all was well. At that time I didn't know that smbiod was hogging the cpu. As far as I could tell the computer was running fine. It wasn't until I tried playing bzflag and compiling OO that I noticed a problem and then ran top. After reading your response to my post I put 2 and 2 together and realized smbiod was taking 98% of the proc problably because there was a problem with my mount to one of my other Gentoo computers. I don't know why. I don't normally use the mount. It is just there to copy files over every once in a while.

Again thanks for your help.

At some point I am going to try CODA. If I could get it to work on Windows I might drop samba. I don't know. I am also using samba to share my printer so I am not sure I can totally get rid of it. 

Thx

----------

